# Eureka mignon manual or baratza sette 30



## Moustafa (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi all

I search for agrinder with budget 300 € with shipping cost for espresso

I found sette 30 at a local seller in my country

And mignon manual online from italy

I realy want your recomendition

For good grind quality

Good made and few troubles and live for years

Thanks in advanc


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

I'd go with the Mignon myself, unless in a hurry. Baratza has a reputation for poor longevity, but while it works, it's great, tho the 30 doesn't have the adjustability of the 270. The fine settings of the 270 really improves your shots.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I have no experience of the Sette, but the MM is a fantastic bit of kit and a bargain.


----------



## Moustafa (Apr 2, 2020)

Many thanks


----------



## Moustafa (Apr 2, 2020)

allikat said:


> I'd go with the Mignon myself, unless in a hurry. Baratza has a reputation for poor longevity, but while it works, it's great, tho the 30 doesn't have the adjustability of the 270. The fine settings of the 270 really improves your shots.


 Thanks


----------



## Moustafa (Apr 2, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> I have no experience of the Sette, but the MM is a fantastic bit of kit and a bargain.


 Thanks


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Moustafa said:


> Thanks


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> I have no experience of the Sette, but the MM is a fantastic bit of kit and a bargain.


 I've been looking at Eureka grinders, the Manuale seems rarer in the UK. Do you know what is special about the Manuale? How does it differ from the Silenzio for instance? (apart from not being as quiet). Is it that there is no grind timer? It just grinds until you make it stop?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Think of the Manuale as the base model of the Mignon range. The others have extra bits like timers, quietening and so on. With no grind timer, and more noise, I think a lot of places consider it a bit sub-par for their customers.


----------

